# Best US Interstate approaches to cities



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

CNGL said:


> This thread is too American-biased :lock:


I can think, off the top of my head, of two threads in this forum that are explicitly limited to Europe (most scenic roads in Europe, or something; then Alpine roads). And all the country threads. And let's not get into the European bias that results from the demographics of this forum in threads like "Guess the highway." No one is forcing you to read this thread. Although if you did, you might actually learn something, broaden your horizons out of GMT+1, and so on.

I hope and assume your little "lock" icon is a joke, just like I hope and assume your repeated remarks that Americans are "dumb" are a (stupid) joke.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Penn's Woods said:


> I can think, off the top of my head, of two threads in this forum that are explicitly limited to Europe (most scenic roads in Europe, or something; then Alpine roads). And all the country threads. And let's not get into the European bias that results from the demographics of this forum in threads like "Guess the highway." No one is forcing you to read this thread. Although if you did, you might actually learn something, broaden your horizons out of GMT+1, and so on.
> 
> I hope and assume your little "lock" icon is a joke, just like I hope and assume your repeated remarks that Americans are "dumb" are a (stupid) joke.


Pretty sure he was joking.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

Atlanta via I-20 from the west. The skyline is invisible until you top a ridge between GA 6 and Six Flags Road, then there it is, all at once. By all at once, I mean: Atlanta's skyline is very linear in a north-south direction, so the view from the west or east is especially impressive.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Pretty much the entire drive from the Cascades on I-90 into Seattle is epic.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's a good one. You can see Phoenix's South Mountain in the beginning. This later opens up to Camelback Mountain, Piestewa Peak, and Phoenix's downtown, as I-10 snakes its way through with multiple 90 degree turns.






Of course, New York from the NJTP is classic:


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Las Vegas from the Hoover Dam/Arizona approach is nice:


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

A good approach to Detroit is from the South, on I-75, as you come over the Rouge River bridge (which goes over a huge industrial expanse):






My old hospital DMC is at exit 52 Mack Ave. :cheer:


----------



## Labtec (Sep 12, 2002)

ATL from I-85/I-75














http://www.flickr.com/photos/kylehessphotography/8240483304/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sketchtran/8249150392/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgemikophoto/8152857616/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ndot/320119213/sizes/l/in/photostream/

From I-75 South (Showing Downtown, Parts of Midtown, Buckhead, and Sandy Springs)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aarondavidson/6120287383/sizes/o/in/photostream/

From I-20









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2272558925/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/derekjacksonphotography/424708564/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mskelton51/4924994451/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

Atlanta is so beautiful the best city of the south east along with Houston


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

You serious? There's a number of Southern cities that I would prefer to vacation or live in rather than Atlanta or Houston.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Both are very affordable cities, much more so than Florida metropolitan areas.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

WonderlandPark said:


> The three approaches to Chicago are among the best anywhere, the Dan Ryan, The Eisenhower, the Kennedy all aim straight at the heart of the city. I can't think of a city that has three major interstates that offer the amazing approaches that Chicago has. .


Maybe its my bias because through my life I have most often traveled in from the north going south on the Kennedy but I think its the far superior angle compared tot he Ryan or Ike. You get to see much of the Mag Mile skyline in all its glory along with the north side high rises and the 3 peaks (now 4 with Trump) look their most grand.

Coming from the West on the Ike the Sears looks a bit skinny and strange and you lose much of the presence of the north skyline. Coming from the south you have the same issue in that much of the River North/Mag Mile skyline disappears.

By far the best interstate entrance into a city I've experienced though is Pittsburgh coming out of the tunnel (that escapes me right now) and the city just pops out at you when you are elevated. Its truly a sight.


----------



## Labtec (Sep 12, 2002)

Paddington said:


> You serious? There's a number of Southern cities that I would prefer to vacation or live in rather than Atlanta or Houston.


And some people prefer Pizza over Steak, it's called opinions.


----------



## 865335 (May 30, 2010)

New Orleans, I-10 West:

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=new+orleans&hl=en&ll=30.00483,-90.026323&spn=0.001798,0.008256&sll=47.903455,1.909218&sspn=0.196784,0.528374&t=k&hnear=New+Orleans,+Orleans,+Louisiana&z=18&layer=c&cbll=30.004864,-90.026297&panoid=H8odJqJwqjWgTd7NUarvaQ&cbp=12,225.77,,0,0

Best view of the city, day or night...


----------

